
The Sound of Sorting – "Audibilization" and Visualization of Algorithms (2013) - sgy
http://panthema.net/2013/sound-of-sorting/
======
mjn
Fwiw, "sonification" (rather than "audibilization") is the semi-standard term
for the audio version of "visualization".

There's a good bit written about it, including a recent book:
[http://sonification.de/handbook/index.php/chapters/](http://sonification.de/handbook/index.php/chapters/)

------
mwetzler
Reminds me of Aud which turns your server logs into audio so that you can
analyze them the way you listen to a car engine for healthy and unhealthy
patterns.

[http://dzello.com/blog/2014/01/10/listen-to-your-log-
files-w...](http://dzello.com/blog/2014/01/10/listen-to-your-log-files-with-
aud/)

------
darsham
This is pretty mind-bending. When you know a little about the algorithm being
played, it does feel like taking a dive inside the processor. But maybe a
different synthesis method, with a richer timbre would make the videos that
much more interesting. Use a simple Karpluss-Strong string simulator fed into
a standard chorus+reverb, pan each note according to its position in the
visualisation, and we'd be taken to a freakishly higher level of
immersiveness.

Maybe I'll look at the source and see if I can apply this.

~~~
PavlovsCat
When I use the on-board "sound card", I get to hear... something (my CPU?
memory access?) that is directly related to stuff going on. I.e. Running some
programs idly in the background gives a certain static fuzz, files being read
are shorter or longer bursts of noise, moving windows around sounds a certain
way etc, anything involving the GPU is even louder, and so on. It's obviously
annoying, because it's certainly not filtered to sound pleasant, but also kind
of fascinating.

~~~
randyrand
When im running OSX in a VM I can actually _hear_ the sound of the typing
cursor flashing...I still have yet to figure ot what it is. It is super faint,
can only be heard in complete silence.Sort of a ticking noise.

------
NAFV_P
I was thinking of looking into radix sorts, because it sounded better than
quick sorts.

------
abjorn
lost it at bogo sort

------
ricricucit
Love it

